# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  Nokia Firmware Code

## mohamed73

This is all Nokia Firmware Code you should know  
Nokia 1100 RH-18
Nokia 1100 RH-38
Nokia 1100 RH-36    
Nokia 1101 RH-75
Nokia 1110 RH-70    
Nokia 1110b RH-69
Nokia 1110i RH-93    
Nokia 1112 RH-93
Nokia 1112b RH-92    
Nokia 1112i RH-94
Nokia 1200 RH-99    
Nokia 1200b RH-100
Nokia 1202 RH-112    
Nokia 1202 RH-111
Nokia 1208 RH-105    
Nokia 1208b RH-106
Nokia 1220 NKC-1    
Nokia 1255 RH-79
Nokia 1260-1261 NKW-1    
Nokia 1265 RH-103
Nokia 1280 RM-647    
Nokia 1325 RH-104
Nokia 1315 RH-96    
Nokia 1508i RM-430
Nokia 1506 RH-128    
Nokia 1600 RH-64
Nokia 1600b RH-65    
Nokia 1616 RH-125
Nokia 1616 RH-126    
Nokia 1616 RH-129
Nokia 1650 RM-305    
Nokia 1661 RH-122
Nokia 1661 RH-121    
Nokia 1680c RM-394
Nokia 1680c RM-395    
Nokia 1681c RH-118
Nokia 1800 RM-653    
Nokia 1800 RM-669
Nokia 2112 RH-57    
Nokia 2116 RH-66
Nokia 2118 NHE-4    
Nokia 2125 RH-71
Nokia 2220 RH-40-42    
Nokia 2220 RM-590
Nokia 2220 RM-591    
Nokia 2228 RM-377
Nokia 2255 RM-97    
Nokia 2260 RH-39
Nokia 2270 RH-3P    
Nokia 2280 RH-17
Nokia 2285 RH-3    
Nokia 2300 RM-4
Nokia 2300b RM-5    
Nokia 2310 RM-189
Nokia 2320c RM-514    
Nokia 2323c RM-543
Nokia 2330c RM-512    
Nokia 2330c RM-513
Nokia 2505 RM-307    
Nokia 2600 RH-59
Nokia 2600b RH-60    
Nokia 2600c RM-340
Nokia 2608 RM-376    
Nokia 2610 RH-86
Nokia 2610b RH-87    
Nokia 2626 RM-291
Nokia 2630 RM-298    
Nokia 2630b RM-299
Nokia 2650 RH-53    
Nokia 2651 RH-54
Nokia 2660 RM-292    
Nokia 2660b RM-293
Nokia 2680s RM-392    
Nokia 2680s RM-393
Nokia 2680 RM-500    
Nokia 2690 RM-635
Nokia 2760 RM-258    
Nokia 2760b RM-259
Nokia 2760h RM-391    
Nokia 2865 RM-193
Nokia 3100 RH-19    
Nokia 3100b RH-50
Nokia 3105 RH-48    
Nokia 3108 RH-6
Nokia 3125 RH-61    
Nokia 3155 RM-41
Nokia 3200 RH-30    
Nokia 3200b RH-31
Nokia 3205 RM-11    
Nokia 3220 RH-37
Nokia 3220b RH-49    
Nokia 3230 RM-51
Nokia 3300 NEM-1    
Nokia 3300b NEM-2
Nokia 3360 NPW-1    
Nokia 3510 NHM-8
Nokia 3520 RH-21    
Nokia 3530 RH-9
Nokia 3560 RH-14    
Nokia 3585 NP-4
Nokia 3585i NPD-4AW    
Nokia 3586i RH-44
Nokia 3590 NPM-8    
Nokia 3595 NPM-10
Nokia 3600-3620 NHM-10    
Nokia 3650 NHL-8
Nokia 3660 NHL-8X    
Nokia 3690i NPM-8
Nokia 5000 RM-362    
Nokia 5000 RM-363
Nokia 5030 RM-524    
Nokia 5030 RM-525
Nokia 5070b RM-167    
Nokia 5070 RM-166
Nokia 5100 NPM-6    
Nokia 5140 NPL-5
Nokia 5140b NPL-4    
Nokia 5140i RM-104
Nokia 6012 RM-20    
Nokia 6015 RH-55
Nokia 6020 RM-30    
Nokia 6020b RM-31
Nokia 6021 RM-94    
Nokia 6030 RM-74
Nokia 6030b RM-225    
Nokia 6030b RM-75
Nokia 6060 RH-73    
Nokia 6060v RH-97
Nokia 6061v RH-98    
Nokia 6070 RM-166
Nokia 6070b RM-167    
Nokia 6088 RM-218
Nokia 6100 NPL-2    
Nokia 6101 RM-76
Nokia 6101b RM-77    
Nokia 6103 RM-161
Nokia 6103b RM-162    
Nokia 6108 RH-4
Nokia 6170 RM-47    
Nokia 6170b RM-48
Nokia 6111 RM-82    
Nokia 6155 RM-59
Nokia 6165i rm165    
Nokia 6200 NPL-3
Nokia 6220 RH-20    
Nokia 6225 RM-27
Nokia 6230 RH-12    
Nokia 6230b RH-28
Nokia 6230i RM-72    
Nokia 6235 RM-60
Nokia 6255 RM-19    
Nokia 6260 RM-25
Nokia 6265 RM-66    
Nokia 6267 RM210
Nokia 6275i RM-154    
Nokia 6340 NPM-2NX
Nokia 6340i RH-13    
Nokia 6360 NPW-2
Nokia 6510 NPM-9    
Nokia 6560 RH-25
Nokia 6585 RH-34    
Nokia 6590 NSM-9
Nokia 6600 NHL-10    
Nokia 6610 NHL-4U
Nokia 6610i RM-37    
Nokia 6650 NHM-1
Nokia 6651 NMM-1    
Nokia 6670 RH-67
Nokia 6670b RH-68    
Nokia 6800 NHL-6
Nokia 6800a NSB-9    
Nokia 6810 RM-2
Nokia 6820 NHL-9    
Nokia 6820b RH-26
Nokia 7070 RH-116    
Nokia 7088 RM-219
Nokia 7100 RM-438    
Nokia 7200 RH-23
Nokia 7210 NHL-4    
Nokia 7250_NHL-4J
Nokia 7250 NHL-4JX    
Nokia 7260 RM-17
Nokia 7270 RM-8    
Nokia 7280 RM-14
Nokia 7360 RM-127    
Nokia 7380 RM-111
Nokia 7600 NMM-3    
Nokia 7610 RH-51
Nokia 7610b RH-52    
Nokia 7650 NHL-2
Nokia 7710 RM-12    
Nokia 8208 RM-384
Nokia 8310 NHM-7    
Nokia 8390 NSB-8
Nokia 8800 RM-13    
Nokia 8800 RM-165
Nokia 8800 Arte RM-233    
Nokia 8800 RM-451
Nokia 8801 RM-33    
Nokia 8910 NHM-4
Nokia 8910i NHM-4NX    
Nokia 9210 RAE-3
Nokia 9210i RAE-5    
Nokia 9300 RAE-6
Nokia 9300i RA-8    
Nokia 9500 RA-2
Nokia Ngage NEM-4    
Nokia Ngage-QD RH-29
Nokia NGAGEQD RH-47     
Nokia 101 RM-769    
Nokia 100 RH-130
Nokia Asha 300 RM-781    
Nokia Asha 303 RM-763
Nokia Asha 200 RM-761    
Nokia Asha 201 RM-799
Nokia Asha 201 RM-800    
Nokia Asha 302 RM-813
Nokia Asha 202 RM-834    
Nokia Asha 203 RM-832
Nokia 110 RM-827    
Nokia 2710 RM-586
Nokia 2700c RM-561    
Nokia 2720 RM-519
Nokia 2720 RM-520    
Nokia 2730 RM-578
Nokia 2730 RM-579    
Nokia 3109c RM-274
Nokia 3110c RM-237    
Nokia 3120c RM-364
Nokia 3120c RM-365    
Nokia 3120c RM-366
Nokia 3208c RM-572    
Nokia 3250 RM-38
Nokia 3500C RM-272    
Nokia 3500cb RM-273
Nokia 3555c RM-277    
Nokia 3555b RM-257
Nokia 3600s RM-352    
Nokia 3610 Fold RM-429
Nokia 3710 Fold RM-509    
Nokia 3710 Fold RM-510
Nokia 3711 Fold RM-511    
Nokia 3720c RM-518
Nokia 5130 RM-495    
Nokia 5130 RM-496
Nokia 5200 RM-174    
Nokia 5200b RM-181
Nokia 5220 RM-410    
Nokia 5220 RM-411
Nokia 5230 RM-588    
Nokia 5230 RM-594
Nokia 5230 RM-593    
Nokia 5230 RM-629
Nokia 5235 CWM RM-588    
Nokia 5233 RM-625
Nokia 5300 RM-146    
Nokia 5250 RM-684
Nokia 5300b RM-147    
Nokia 5310 RM-303
Nokia 5310b RM-304    
Nokia 5320 RM-409
Nokia 5320 RM-416    
Nokia 5320d RM-417
Nokia 5330 RM-615    
Nokia 5500 RM-86
Nokia 5530 RM-504    
Nokia 5610 RM-242
Nokia 5610 RM-279    
Nokia 5610 RM-358
Nokia 5610 RM-359    
Nokia 5630 RM-431
Nokia 5630 RM-432    
Nokia 5700 RM-230
Nokia 5700 RM-302    
Nokia 5730 RM-465
Nokia 5800 RM-427    
Nokia 5800 RM-428
Nokia 5800 RM-356    
Nokia 5800 RM-602
Nokia 6085 RM-198    
Nokia 6086 RM-188
Nokia 6086 RM-260    
Nokia 6110N RM-122
Nokia 6110N RM-186    
Nokia 6120c RM-243
Nokia 6120c RM-310    
Nokia 6121 RM-308
Nokia 6122c RM-425    
Nokia 6124c RM-422
Nokia 6125 RM-178    
Nokia 6126 RM-126
Nokia 6131 RM-115    
Nokia 6131NFC RM-216
Nokia 6136 RM-199    
Nokia 6136 RM-106
Nokia 6151 RM-200    
Nokia 6208c RM-458
Nokia 6210N RM-367    
Nokia 6210s RM-386
Nokia 6210N RM-408    
Nokia 6210N RM-419
Nokia 6212c RM-396    
Nokia 6220c RM-328
Nokia 6220c RM-387    
Nokia 6233 RM-145
Nokia 6234 RM-123    
Nokia 6260s RM-368
Nokia 6263 RM-207    
Nokia 6270 RM-56
Nokia 6280 RM-78    
Nokia 6288 RM-268
Nokia 6290 RM-176    
Nokia 6300 RM-217
Nokia 6300b RM-222    
Nokia 6300i RM-337
Nokia 6301 RM-322    
Nokia 6301b RM-323
Nokia 6303c RM-443    
Nokia 6303i RM-638
Nokia 6316s RM-595    
Nokia 6350 RM-455
Nokia 6500C RM-265    
Nokia 6500c RM-397
Nokia 6500s RM-240    
Nokia 6500s RM-278
Nokia 6555 RM-271    
Nokia 6555c RM-276
Nokia 6600 Slide RM-570    
Nokia 6600 Slide RM-414
Nokia 6600s RM-415    
Nokia 6600 Fold RM-325
Nokia 6630 RM-1    
Nokia 6650 RM-400
Nokia 6680 RM-36    
Nokia 6681 RM-57
Nokia 6682 RM-58    
Nokia 6700c RM-470
Nokia 6700s RM-576    
Nokia 6700s RM-577
Nokia 6710 RM-491    
Nokia 6720c RM-424
Nokia 6720c RM-564    
Nokia 6730c RM-547
Nokia 6730c RM-566    
Nokia 6750 RM-381
Nokia 6760 RM-573    
Nokia 6790s RM-599
Nokia 6790s RM-492    
Nokia 7020 RM-497
Nokia 7210s RM-436    
Nokia 7230 RM-598
Nokia 7230 RM-604    
Nokia 7310c RM-379
Nokia 7310c RM-378    
Nokia 7370 RM-70
Nokia 7373 RM-209    
Nokia 7390 RM-140
Nokia 7500 Prism RM-249
Nokia 7500b RM-250
Nokia 7510s RM-398    
Nokia 7610s RM-354
Nokia 7900 RM-264    
Nokia 8600d RM-164
Nokia C3-00 RM-614    
Nokia C3-01 RM-640
Nokia C1-00 RM-689    
Nokia C1-02 RM-643
Nokia C1-01 RM-608    
Nokia C1-01 RM-607
Nokia C2-01 RM-721    
Nokia C2-01 RM-722
Nokia C2-00 RM-704    
Nokia C3-01.5 RM-776
Nokia C2-03 RM-702    
Nokia C2-02 RM-692
Nokia C2-05 RM-724    
Nokia C5-00 RM-645
Nokia C5-00 RM-688    
Nokia C5-03 RM-697
Nokia C5-03 RM-719    
Nokia C5-01 RM-677
Nokia C5-05 RM-815    
Nokia C5-06 RM-816
Nokia C6-00 RM-612    
Nokia C6-00 RM-624
Nokia C6-01 RM-718    
Nokia C6-01 RM-601
Nokia C7-00 RM-675    
Nokia E5-00 RM-632
Nokia E5-00 RM-634    
Nokia E5-00 RM-699
Nokia E7-00 RM-626    
Nokia E6-00 RM-609
Nokia E-50_1 RM-170    
Nokia E-50_2 RM-171
Nokia E-51 RM-244    
Nokia E-51 RM-426
Nokia E-52 RM-469    
Nokia E-52 RM-481
Nokia E-55 RM-482    
Nokia E-60 RM-49
Nokia E-61 RM-89    
Nokia E-61i RM-227
Nokia E-62 RM-88    
Nokia E-63 RM-437
Nokia E-63 RM-449    
Nokia E-63 RM-450
Nokia E-63 RM-600    
Nokia E-65 RM-208
Nokia E-66 RM-343    
Nokia E-66 RM-494
Nokia E-66b RM-345    
Nokia E-66 RM-420
Nokia E-70 RM-10    
Nokia E-71 RM-346
Nokia E-71 RM-493    
Nokia E-71b RM-347
Nokia E-71 RM-357    
Nokia E71 RM-407
Nokia E71 RM-462    
Nokia E72 RM-529
Nokia E72 RM-530    
Nokia E72 RM-584
Nokia E73 RM-658    
Nokia E75 RM-412
Nokia E75 RM-413    
Nokia E90 RA-6
Nokia E90 RA-4    
Nokia N70 RM-84
Nokia N70 RM-99    
Nokia N71 RM-67
Nokia N71 RM-112    
Nokia N72 RM-180
Nokia N73 RM-133    
Nokia N73 ME RM-133
Nokia N73-IE RM-132    
Nokia N75 RM-128
Nokia N76 RM-135    
Nokia N76 RM-149
Nokia N77 RM-194    
Nokia N78 RM-235
Nokia N78 RM-236    
Nokia N78 RM-342
Nokia N79 RM-348    
Nokia N79 RM-349
Nokia N79 RM-350    
Nokia N8-00 RM-596
Nokia N-800 RX-34    
Nokia N810 RX-44
Nokia N80 RM-92    
Nokia N80 RM-91
Nokia N81 RM-256    
Nokia N81-1 RM-179
Nokia N81-3 RM-223    
Nokia N82-1 RM-313
Nokia N82 RM-314    
Nokia N85 RM-333
Nokia N85 RM-334    
Nokia N85 RM-335
Nokia N86 8MP RM-484    
Nokia N86 RM-485
Nokia N86 RM-486    
Nokia N90 RM-42
Nokia N91 RM-43    
Nokia N91 RM-158
Nokia N92 RM-100    
Nokia N93 RM-55
Nokia N93 RM-153    
Nokia N93i RM-156
Nokia N93i RM-157    
Nokia N95 RM-159
Nokia N95 RM-160    
Nokia N95 RM-245
Nokia N95 RM-320    
Nokia N95 RM-321
Nokia N95 RM-421    
Nokia N96 RM-247
Nokia N96 RM-297    
Nokia N96 RM-472
Nokia N97 RM-505    
Nokia N97 RM-506
Nokia N97 RM-507    
Nokia N97 Mini RM-555
Nokia N97 Mini RM-553    
Nokia N900 RX-51
Nokia X1-00 RM-732    
Nokia X1-01 RM-713
Nokia X2-00 RM-618    
Nokia X2-01 RM-709
Nokia X2-01 RM-717    
Nokia X2-05 RM-772
Nokia X2-02 RM-694    
Nokia X3 RM-540
Nokia X3-02 RM-639    
Nokia X3-02.5 RM-775
Nokia X5-00 RM-678    
Nokia X5-01 RM-627
Nokia X5-01 RM-648    
Nokia X6 RM-559
Nokia X6 RM-551    
Nokia X6 RM-552
Nokia X7-00 RM-707

----------


## xman_131

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## elmohandiss

مشكورررر أخـــــــــــــــي

----------


## BADR EL

merci

----------


## abdomoud

merççççççççççççi

----------

